# Job Offer - Move to Cyprus From UK



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Possibilty of getting a job in Nicosia and moving my family. There are 4 of us, 2 kids 12 and 15 + mother-in-law. 

Some questions if anyone has advice??

1. How much is a good wage in euros?
2. Schools?
3. Where is a good place to live to commute to Nicosia but nearish to beach?
4. Would want to rent somewhere with pool? How much?
5. Cost of living? i.e. weekly shop, bills, fuel etc..
6. Medical cover as my son has a heart condition?
7. Prescription, dental charges?
8. Is it really a good life????????????????????????

Lots of questions I know, but any advise grateful !

Kind Regards


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. How exciting!

1. Wages in Cyprus are low, a lot lower than the UK so don't expect to get rich over here! A good wage? I don't know it depends on what you do. What do you do?
2. We have a thread on Nicosia schools but it was about infant schools however there is a link to the British High Commissions Schools list in one of my messages.
3. One of my relatives has commuted to Nicosia from Larnaca regularly. It takes from 40mins to and hour to get from Larnaca to Agios Dometios. I have heard reports of people commuting from Limassol and even Paphos although I don't know how long that would take.
4. Long-term rental? How long? Villa or Apartment? and locality?
5. Someone on this forum has a link to a webpage with a table costs of living. Please have a look through other threads.
6. The cost of medical treatment will be related to what you earn. Initially you will be covered by your European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) until you become resident.
7. Again prescription charges depend on your status and whether you use the state system or a private doctor. Can anyone advise here please?
8. It is not for everyone. Some people are happy to uproot themselves, some find it difficult. Some people love Cyprus, some miss the life of England! Let's see what others on the forum think. I'll start a poll! My answer is yes, it is all we hoped for!


----------



## mrred99 (May 9, 2008)

Babs

Many thanks for your reply !!!! My replies next to yours below.....

1. Wages in Cyprus are low, a lot lower than the UK so don't expect to get rich over here! A good wage? I don't know it depends on what you do. What do you do? ** The wage I am looking is is arounf 40,000 euro????


2. We have a thread on Nicosia schools but it was about infant schools however there is a link to the British High Commissions Schools list in one of my messages.


3. One of my relatives has commuted to Nicosia from Larnaca regularly. It takes from 40mins to and hour to get from Larnaca to Agios Dometios. I have heard reports of people commuting from Limassol and even Paphos although I don't know how long that would take.


4. Long-term rental? How long? Villa or Apartment? and locality?

Looking to rent for a yearish..the job is full time permanent...really want a villa with pool?? Locality - not sure at all but job is in Nicosia.

5. Someone on this forum has a link to a webpage with a table costs of living. Please have a look through other threads.

I will look for this thanks !

6. The cost of medical treatment will be related to what you earn. Initially you will be covered by your European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) until you become resident.

Company offering private medical, but seen as my son has heart condition just wondering about the level of expertise in the hospitals there??

7. Again prescription charges depend on your status and whether you use the state system or a private doctor. Can anyone advise here please?


8. It is not for everyone. Some people are happy to uproot themselves, some find it difficult. Some people love Cyprus, some miss the life of England! Let's see what others on the forum think. I'll start a poll! My answer is yes, it is all we hoped for!


Thanks again !!!!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi, 
Yes €40,000 per year is VERY good, probably 3 times the national norm!

A long rental of a 4 bed detached villa with pool in the Nicosia region will cost from €1700 per month upwards.

I suggest you contact some companies for quotes for medical insurance for your son as he is a special case. From what I have seen expertise in Cyprus hospitals is variable but almost as good as the UK. The facilities and medication in the main hospitals are a little backward but the care is probably better than the UK and without the queues or waiting lists.
Just my perception!


----------



## nickp (Jul 5, 2008)

Can only comment on a couple of points you've asked.

Wages have increased over the last couple of years in Cyprus, but 40000 euro's would be considered a very high wage, top management money. you should be able to rent a property with a pool for much less than 1700 euro's if you're willing to live in one of the villages between Larnaca and Lefkosia. You'll be in work in say 30 mins and on the beach in the same time. The only problem you may have driving into Lefkosia now is the amount of traffic on the roads. Cyprus has become a 3 or 4 car family, 250 used cars a week have been exported from U.K. to Cyprus since the end of 2006. 

I have no idea as far as medical care costs, always paid for mine, but much cheaper than the U.K. 

As far as living in Cyprus, it's definitely better if you can develop a good social circle....


----------

